# Titanic - again !



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Here we go again, I wonder if this will end up the same way as those proposals a few years ago to build one (or was it two) in Belfast ?

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/titanic-ii-constructed-china-164427096.html

From the press release : _Design work for the vessel, which it is claimed will precisely resemble the original Titanic, is being carried out by a consortium of companies ..._

One has to hope it's not too accurate a replica !


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

H&W in Belfast dismissed the idea as a gimmick, and said it was backing a loser. Meanwhile, they continue their design work on a new iceberg ....


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Where will they get the bunkers from?

John T


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've just signed an exclusive contract to supply the sluice valves..(Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

This one will have a steam powered ice detector Tmac. Oh heck I just used that bad three letter word again.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Not sure if I would have a lot of confidence in a million Chinese rivets?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Never under estimate the Chinese.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

This isn't a new project as such, Sky news have finally picked up on the mad Australian who wants to build a nearish replica, nothing more.....


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Orbitaman said:


> This isn't a new project as such, Sky news have finally picked up on the mad Australian who wants to build a nearish replica, nothing more.....


I concur ... not him again!

John T


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I can hear it now "Ahhhh so! loo wanna slail on exac reprecaa off Tittannicc? Hokay! We do for yoo"


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

nav - genuine Chinese rivets or fake Chinese rivets?


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Mjroots said:


> nav - genuine Chinese rivets or fake Chinese rivets?


You have got my drift. When is a Titanic not a Titanic? I doubt any classification society shall allow riveted construction, nor shall accountants and, almost certainly, naval architects. She shall be diesel (/electric?) wider, higher and shall hopefully have a few more lifeboats.

So is Titanic II a copy, a fake or an illusion?

As I said earlier, is there a market for enclosed cabins with portholes when the entire market has moved to external balconies? What i do like about her is that she appears to have a seagoing hull.

Some cgi video here.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

nav said:


> ..... Some cgi video here.


Where ?


----------



## GCarey (Feb 28, 2013)

A Fool and his money. 

1. A 3 Class system will never work, today.
Sure, people will want to experience it, but not live it out. 
2. No wood paneling, due to SOLAS. I guess contact paper will do. 
3. It took the Chinese 12 YEARS to build 1 Aircraft Carrier, and that was starting with an already assembled 1985 Russian hull. Titanic 2 is supposed to be done in 3 years, from scratch?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

If you want to see the full puff in all its CGI glory then look at the (unimaginatively named) 'Blue Star Line' website HERE

(Just hope they don't mix blue star with blue circle)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

GCarey said:


> A Fool and his money.
> 
> 1. A 3 Class system will never work, today.
> Sure, people will want to experience it, but not live it out.
> ...





1. Sure three class system will work. The Two class system work fine on teh Cunard ships.

2. Wood panelling is allowed, but it must be very thin veneer and has to be fire proofed. Loads of it on Queen Mary 2 and it don't look that bad.

3. Three years is easy. The new NORWEGIAN BREAKAWAY at 140,000 tonnes took less than two years.

But you are completely correct.... A FOOL AND HIS MONEY!


But the images they are showing showw the design will be a joke. Painted black with four funnels is about as close as it gets. She is beamier, an extra deck higher... etc etc. Will look like a child's version fo what TITANIC looked like.

I think if he wanted to make money he should go for a 100% replica of the original... correct in every detail... except where it don't matter. Class her as a private yacht with no passenger certificate and use her as a static hotel, museum etc. Would make more money doing that. That ccould be done and would make more commercial sense. Moor her in the middle of Southampton Water. First class hotel and a third class bar & saloon!


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

andysk said:


> Where ?


My apologies, here you are:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21597371

The stern and funnels are just so ugly looking at Mad Landsman's links.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Rumour down under is that our SN members Sparkie and TDP have put their names down for the Radio officers positions.

Bob


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know about the lowest class.

Our charity (IMarEST) Titanic dinner, had we had sufficient 'stake' money, would have been in three classes - many prospective guests would have paid more to come in farmers' garb and enjoy 'hotpot' and country dancing.

As it was they all got the same but those that came in costume (toff, peasant or uniform) got a free raffle entry.

It would be comforting to think that there might be a collection box onboard for the Marine Engineer's Guild of Benevolence - it was set up for and still supports at least one dependent of her Engineers (and Electricians!!)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Latest news is that the T11 will be so succesful that T111 is on the cards.55300 tons, 883 ft long, 2435 pxs, 900 crew. First trip Shanghai - Southampton - NY
and possibly a return.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

R58484956 said:


> Latest news is that the T11 will be so succesful that T111 is on the cards.55300 tons, 883 ft long, 2435 pxs, 900 crew. First trip Shanghai - Southampton - NY
> and possibly a return.



Pity they didn't say the same about the TITANIC in 1912..

First trip Southampton, Cherbourg, Queenstown, New York...

"AND POSSIBLY A RETURN" !!!!!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Palmer is a publicity hound. Titanic 2 .... Never hatch. 

John T


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hy trotterdotpom:2end march.2013,23:54 you are so right.titanic 2.it will never happen.happy sailing.ben27


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

"Never say never." James Bond.


----------



## sindbaad (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes an Australian Business is putting money in making this ship and It will riding the oceans by 2016. Ship will be made in china. 

But one thing is amazing here, icebergs are not there in Atlantic anymore haaa.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

nav said:


> My apologies, here you are:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21597371
> 
> The stern and funnels are just so ugly looking at Mad Landsman's links.


Thanks Nav ...


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

It has to be Titanic 3 as Titanic 2 was already built by a member on SN


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

gdynia said:


> It has to be Titanic 3 as Titanic 2 was already built by a member on SN


In a car park in Mexico complete with trusty fork lift from your collection. (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

And im very near that car park now but forklift is missing i think Billyboy nicked it for none payment of wages or it was those aliens


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

This man Palmer has it all, money, wit, wisdom and all that is needed to see the project through.
As a measure of his planning foresight he has made a statement to the effect that this new Titanic will not be threatened by icebergs as the original ship was in 1912 because global warming has melted most of them away!

Bob


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Palmer also say that any thing will sink if you put a hole in it. The thing with Global Warming is you get more Ice Bergs since the glaciers are melting and large chunks are breaking off and drifting out to sea. 

Joe


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

surfaceblow said:


> Palmer also say that any thing will sink if you put a hole in it. The thing with Global Warming is you get more Ice Bergs since the glaciers are melting and large chunks are breaking off and drifting out to sea.
> 
> Joe


St. Johns, Newfy, attracts many "ice-berg" tourists, so get up to Signal Hill and see them floating by.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

surfaceblow said:


> Palmer also say that any thing will sink if you put a hole in it. The thing with Global Warming is you get more Ice Bergs since the glaciers are melting and large chunks are breaking off and drifting out to sea.
> 
> Joe


Ah but this time the sluis valves will be closed. Ask Tmac! ha ha


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

surfaceblow said:


> Palmer also say that any thing will sink if you put a hole in it. The thing with Global Warming is you get more Ice Bergs since the glaciers are melting and large chunks are breaking off and drifting out to sea.
> 
> Joe


This is a very sloppy description of sound engineering. He omits that the anything in question must be constructed such that it remains unsunk only when unflooded and he fails to quantify the hole as regards size.

(The proper Naval Architectural statement is "if the hole is BIG ENOUGH, the SHIP will sink").

She will look grand! I hope it comes off and that he does well from it.


----------

